# Need suggestions for Smoked Salmon appetizers



## sassy (Oct 9, 2006)

Any good ideas for an appetizer?


----------



## Seven S (Oct 9, 2006)

Crostini topped with slices of smoked salmon, a dollop of creme fraiche (or sour cream) and a touch of black or red caviar

rounds of cucumbers topped w the same as above

smoked salmon sushi

tea sandwiches with smoked salmon and arugula

smoked salmon roses with the usual acoutrements like minced hard boiled yolks and whites, minced capers, minced red onion


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you can find some fior di latte/fresh mozzarella in a sheet form, layer it with rockets, then smoked salmon slices, roll it up and slice, to make pinwheels.  Looks great just as it tastes great!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 9, 2006)

sassy said:
			
		

> Any good ideas for an appetizer?


 
Make some crêpes. Spread on cream cheese. Then add a few tasty slices of Smoked Salmon. Sprinkle a little chopped cucumber, caper and onion on top, with a little parsley. Roll up , then slice into bite-sized pieces. 

Boil some new potatoes until barely cooked. Remove, allow to cool a bit, then scoop out a hole in the top. Stuff with smoked salmon mixed with cream cheese and dill.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are some recipes to browse through.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 9, 2006)

a million and six ideas come to mind off the bat...I personally love it with just some crumbled hard boiled egg, razor thin red onion, either goats cheese or cream cheese depending on the mood, all on a toasted crostini.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2006)

Shaffer's Salmon dip

1 pound smoked salmon
1 pound cream cheese
1 pound sour cream
1.5 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon tabasco sauce ( I sometimes use a little more)
2 tablespoons Hidden Valley Ranch dressing mix 
1/2 cup finely chopped green onions ( I sometimes use more)
1/2 cup finely chopped red peppers ( I always use a little more)
1 teaspoon black pepper

Mix all the above together and chill. It makes a very pretty dip.
It is wonderful on crusty French bread.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 9, 2006)

smoked salmon mousse - blend the salmon with cream cheese and lemon zest in a food processor.  Add fresh cracked black pepper and a little heavy cream if necessary.

Pipe into hollowed out cherry tomatoes, or onto pumpernickle bread slices, or into phyllo cups.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 9, 2006)

_If you can find some large sea shell pasta, cook then drain set aside..In sauce pan heat some butter and add about 1/2 c of fresh salmon..cook about 4 min then add some sour cream and shopped fresh dill..Season with salt and pepper and spoon into the cooked shells...I place a small piece of the feathery tip of the dill in the salmon mix to kind of fancy up the shell  You could do this with the smoked slamon, mix it with cream cheese, a little minced red onion, and some lemon and dill and stuff the shells._

_kadesma_


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a recipe for you:

SMOKED SALMON PATE
300gm smoked salmon
125gm unsalted butter
1 small onion, finely chopped
2 tsps lemon juice
1 tsp French mustard
2 tbsps cream
1/4 tsp tabasco
1 tsp drained capers

Process all ingredients until smooth, stopping occasionally to scrape down the side of the bowl.  Spoon mixture into serving dish.  Smooth top of pate with knife or spatula.  Refrigerate several hours or overnight until firm.  Serves 4 to 6.


----------



## caliloo (Oct 28, 2006)

These are quite good........

Pepperoncini Stuffed with Smoked Salmon and Dill Cream
Recipe courtesy of Gourmet Magazine 
 
 
 Recipe Summary 
 Yield: 20 hors d'oeuvres  
 
20 pepperoncini (pickled Tuscan peppers, about two 9-ounce jars), drained 
4 ounces cream cheese, softened 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened 
2 tablespoons minced fresh dill 
2 tablespoons minced shallot 
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice 
3 ounces thinly sliced smoked salmon, finely chopped
 
Trim the stem ends of the pepperoncini at an angle and, wearing rubber gloves, discard the seeds and ribs. Let the pepperoncini drain on paper towels. In a bowl cream the cream cheese with the butter until the mixture is smooth, add the dill, the shallot, and the lemon juice, and combine the mixture well. Stir in the salmon and salt and pepper well. Transfer the mixture to a pastry bag fitted with a 1/2-inch decorative or plain tip, and pipe the smoked salmon and dill cream into the pepperoncini. The pepperoncini may be prepared 1 day in advance and kept covered and chilled.


----------



## cjs (Oct 28, 2006)

these are tasty little morsels... 

                           SMOKED SALMON TARTS


  4                     piecrusts -- refrigerated, 9"
  1 1/2           cups  half and half
  4                     eggs -- beaten
     1/4         pound  salmon -- smoked & chopped
  2             ounces  Monterey Jack cheese -- shredded
     1/4           cup  green onions -- minced
     1/2      teaspoon  dillweed -- dried, whole
     1/4      teaspoon  salt
     1/8      teaspoon  pepper

Cut each piecrust into 14 circles, using a 2 1/2" round cutter. Place rounds in greased miniature (1 3/4") muffin cups; trim excess pastry.
Combine 1/2 & 1/2 and eggs in medium bowl; stir w/wire whisk till well blended.
Stir in salmon & remaining ingredients.

Spoon 1 T. salmon mixture into each pastry shell. Bake at 375 for 25-30 min. or till set.
Remove from pans, & cool on wire racks.

TO STORE: Freeze tarts in a labeled airtight container up to 2 weeks.
TO SERVE: Thaw at room temp. Place on baking sheets; cover and bake at 375  for 5-10  min. or till hot.
Yield:
  "4 dozen"

Serving Ideas : Wines:  White:California or Washington Sauvignon Blanc; French or New Zealand Riesling
Red: California Melot, or Pinot Noir;  Australia Shiraz; Oregon Pinot Noir
-----


What great ideas everyone is posting - gotta love smoked salmon!!


----------



## QSis (Nov 15, 2007)

boufa06 said:


> Here is a recipe for you:
> 
> SMOKED SALMON PATE
> 300gm smoked salmon
> ...


 
Bump.  Could someone help me with the U.S. equivalents for the smoked salmon and butter, please?

Lee


----------



## Bilby (Nov 15, 2007)

This is a site link on DC which may be of use.

Food Conversion Charts

Based on that site, 10.5 oz of smoked salmon, and about 4.4oz of butter. I work in metric too so don't know the accuracy of the site.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 15, 2007)

Qsis, are you still interested in some more appys? This one's really kewl.

Smoked Salmon Lollipops


----------



## Bilby (Nov 16, 2007)

Also try this link
Tasmanian Atlantic Salmon

Several of the recipes can be adapted for smoked salmon instead.


----------



## merstar (Nov 19, 2007)

These are fantastic:

SALMON CANAPES

INGREDIENTS:

1/2 cup cream cheese, softened
1/2 cup smoked salmon, chopped
2 Tbsp fresh dill, chopped (I omitted this, since I didn't have any on hand)
1/2 red onion, diced
Dense pumpernickel rounds, squares, or quartered sandwich slices 

DIRECTIONS:

1. Blend the cream cheese, salmon, and dill.
2. Spread the salmon mixture on top of each round. Arrange on a plate and top with diced onion. (I sprinkled a little freshly ground black pepper on top). Garnish with lemon wedges and fresh dill.

Serves 6


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 19, 2007)

Salmon, Bousin garlic spread, small piece of red onion on a good quality cracker..  

Something about fresh onion with smoked salmon.....


----------

